

Interview with California mom about her "DIY home" - mattdeboard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DsVxgOjNLbA#!

======
mattdeboard
I _love_ this video and how in-depth it details her hacking, her can-do and
positive nature, and her plans for the future. I'm curious how she schools her
kids.

